# Arcteryx AR Jackets, for snowboarding?



## ebfootball139 (Jan 19, 2017)

So I just found a killer deal on a Arcteryx Alpha AR Jacket (which is MSRP $575). However I just realized that wasn't one that was meant for snowboarding (no powder skirt etc... its a hiking/climbing jacket). I really want the jacket has anybody tried using the AR Jackets for Snowboarding? Or I was thinking I might just buy the jacket then try reselling it and buying the rush model. What are your thoughts?


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

ebfootball139 said:


> So I just found a killer deal on a Arcteryx Alpha AR Jacket (which is MSRP $575). However I just realized that wasn't one that was meant for snowboarding (no powder skirt etc... its a hiking/climbing jacket). I really want the jacket has anybody tried using the AR Jackets for Snowboarding? Or I was thinking I might just buy the jacket then try reselling it and buying the rush model. What are your thoughts?


I have used the beta ar jacket and the alpha sv jacket for resort riding and it's fine as long as there is not deep pow..

Having said that I use the sidewinder mostly now.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

combine them with the stinger bibs and its not a problem


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

AR means all around, which is almost as nice as the SV which is their "extreme weather" denomination. MX is the mixed weather one. Avoid the LT, SL, and FL as those are all the "light weight" versions and make sacrifices to save a few grams of weight.

The alpha is meant for climbing and hiking. The beta is meant for everything 
The theta is meant for everything but with longer coverage

So an Alpha AR is a climbing jacket meant for all types of weather but not specialized in anything. 

The ski resort specific jackets each have their own specific name (rush, sidewinder, etc) and then the weather rating (usually AR or the more expensive SV)


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Apparently, their Whiteline line is for skiing/snowboarding.
I bought the Whiteline Sabre bib yesterday.


----------



## ebfootball139 (Jan 19, 2017)

Awesome thanks for all the info everyone.


----------



## vtec96 (Mar 9, 2017)

good info !!!! thanks


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

ekb18c said:


> I have used the beta ar jacket and the alpha sv jacket for resort riding and it's fine as long as there is not deep pow..
> 
> Having said that I use the sidewinder mostly now.


Agree Sidewinder, have had mine going 10+ years


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

I'd honestly wait for a deal to hit on a Whiteline series jacket. At one point or another, even the top end stuff will hit 40-50 off if you time it just right. I have a few dead-bird pieces, but the quality and attention to detail on my Fissile is absolutely next-level.


----------



## CauseNAffect (Feb 1, 2016)

I own the Arc Theta AR. The jacket is really f'n nice. thing is completely bombproof. My system is the Theta AR shell paired with the Atom LT inner layer. I've been in -30F and been comfortable with those two and a long sleeve shirt. Nothing has ever gotten through the jacket. I would expect 15 years of heavy use. Not to mention the cut of it is more alpinist / tailored so you can wear it around for shit weather when you're not on the hill. It is my everyday winter jacket considering i'm completely bulletproof with those two things, and they breathe.

It does run hip length so I would suggest rocking a bib with it absolutely. The whiteline series Is also great stuff, but nothing will be as light as the theta AR.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

I've been wearing my Theta AR (and falling repeatedly since I'm new), and it's been great. It's my daily jacket as well. Some snow gets underneath because it doesn't have the powder skirt, but only a minimal amount. I think using a bib you would be 100%.


----------



## NotoriousJ1 (Jan 19, 2017)

I wouldnt recommend the Alpha line as that one is geared towards climbing and made shorter 
IF you do get one i recommend the Beta SV or AR which are longer


----------

